# State savings have no online facility



## alwaysonit (2 May 2021)

Any idea why this is?
Very strange in this day and age.


----------



## MrEarl (2 May 2021)

More paperwork = need to have more human intervention = more overtime for staff etc 

It's actually incredible / disgraceful how many state / semi state entities and related services, still insist on hard copy documentation.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (2 May 2021)

alwaysonit said:


> Any idea why this is?


Because they want you to leave it there forever, and many people do.

I have a few thousand sitting there that I need to prove a change of address for before I withdraw, and I never get round to doing so.


----------



## MontgomeryClift (16 Jul 2021)

Actually, I think they might be listening!  I recently discovered that they have a new registration page.  The forum rules won't allow me post links but if you visit the State Savings website you will find it fairly easily.






						Ireland State Savings - Register for State Savings Online | State Savings
					

State Savings Online is the easy way to manage your savings. Find out about the benefits of registering for State Savings Online. Begin Registration.




					www.statesavings.ie
				




Edit:  Link added by moderator.


----------



## lukegriffen (16 Jul 2021)

The online facility just lets you view your accounts. If you want to lodge/withdraw it's the usual paper form


----------



## RiskAverseGuy (20 Jul 2021)

I was able to purchase prize bonds online recently and there were options to purchase savings bonds too.


----------



## HyperionDayz (20 Jul 2021)

I have to say I’ve found the customer service from State Savings to be absolutely shocking. Over a 5 year period, we tried to change our postal address 3 times with them, but they literally couldn’t execute the request. The concept appears to be great as long as you never ask for your money back. When we looked at the interest earned over an 8 year period of child allowance it equated to less than 1%. We pulled our money out and put it to work elsewhere.


----------



## twofor1 (20 Jul 2021)

State Savings / Prize Bonds can be bought online, the problem for me was they only accept debit cards, they do not accept any credit cards. 

With my AIB anyway the maximum debit card transaction amount is €5k, so the only option for purchases over €5k for AIB customers is cheque or bank draft at the post office counter or by post.


----------



## noproblem (20 Jul 2021)

HyperionDayz said:


> When we looked at the interest earned over an 8 year period of child allowance it equated to less than 1%. We pulled our money out and put it to work elsewhere.


So what you're really saying is, you "bought a pig in a bag", and now you're blaming someone else.


----------



## PMU (20 Jul 2021)

twofor1 said:


> State Savings / Prize Bonds can be bought online, the problem for me was they only accept debit cards, they do not accept any credit cards.
> 
> With my AIB anyway the maximum debit card transaction amount is €5k, so the only option for purchases over €5k for AIB customers is cheque or bank draft at the post office counter or by post.


 
Is this not total inefficiency? You can buy certs over the internet using a debit card only.  You cannot set up single debit instructions as you can for making payments to Revenue. My debit card has a limit of 2,500 EUR. So I (literally) dusted off my cheque book and sent in the form with a cheque last week.  Today I get  - not the savings cert – but a letter with a receipt for amount of my cheque saying that the cert will be sent “in due course”.  If you can make SDIs to Revenue why not to the NTMA?


----------



## twofor1 (20 Jul 2021)

PMU said:


> Is this not total inefficiency?


It is.

Paper forms, post and paying by cheque is not the way to go today. 

But all the very efficient online banks / credit unions have lower returns, so I put up with State Savings inefficiencies.


----------



## nicelives (21 Jul 2021)

I've the problem where I regularly bought Prize Bonds online as a form of saving with my Ulster Bank Debit Card, now with Ulster Bank's demise I've moved all my current account, Direct Debits and transactions to N26.
The State Savings payment gateway blocks N26 cards online and when I sent a request to buy a batch using the N26 (German) Iban, they sent a letter back refusing that as well.
I (maybe mistakenly) thought a European Firm couldn't discriminate based on a European Iban, let alone State Savings, especially for a bank that's been approved to operate as a bank in Ireland by the Central Bank for over 6 years.
My only current option it seems is to open a Basic (Free) Account with Bank of Ireland for the purpose of buying State Savings which does seem a bit extreme.


----------



## tallpaul (21 Jul 2021)

Probably a salutary lesson not to have pre-emptively left UB with no pressing reason to do so.


----------



## nicelives (21 Jul 2021)

tallpaul said:


> Probably a salutary lesson not to have pre-emptively left UB with no pressing reason to do so.


Maybe, but people change banks all the time. N26 is working out great for everything except for Prizebonds.


----------



## tallpaul (21 Jul 2021)

nicelives said:


> Maybe, but people change banks all the time. N26 is working out great for everything except for Prizebonds.


Actually very, very few do...









						Just 0.06% of Irish consumers switch bank accounts
					

Despite hefty bank charges, Irish consumers are reluctant to switch, Central Bank finds




					www.irishtimes.com
				






			https://www.centralbank.ie/news-media/press-releases/press-release-consumer-protection-bulletin-20-june-2019


----------



## nicelives (21 Jul 2021)

tallpaul said:


> Actually very, very few do...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## HyperionDayz (22 Jul 2021)

noproblem said:


> So what you're really saying is, you "bought a pig in a bag", and now you're blaming someone else.


Thanks for your input noproblem. I wouldn’t say we were very financially literate at the time, but I’m not aware of that many automatic saving mechanisms provided for the children’s allowance. Yes we signed up for a poor return from an ease of use perspective, but we didn’t sign up for an antiquated administrative system that hasn’t been informed of the basic tenets of customer service. The fact that the return is so poor made the decision to move easier, but I wouldn’t say blame was a factor here. The account served its purpose until it didn’t anymore - simple!


----------



## EmmDee (22 Jul 2021)

nicelives said:


> especially for a bank that's been approved to operate as a bank in Ireland by the Central Bank for over 6 years.



No it hasn't. It doesn't have an Irish license. It has "notified" the CBI that it offers services in Ireland under EU cross border provisions

Central Bank's only involvement would be related to marketing rules in Ireland


----------



## 1dave123 (23 Jul 2021)

nicelives said:


> The State Savings payment gateway blocks N26 cards online



Interesting.  It might be worth re-trying.  I bought prize bonds online about 6 weeks ago using my N26 virtual card - no problem at all.  Perhaps recheck your N26 app .... specifically your daily card limit setting.  I think €2500 is the default but you can increase to €5000.   Also I believe there is a hard limit of €20k per calendar month on N26 cards.


----------



## nicelives (23 Jul 2021)

1dave123 said:


> Interesting.  It might be worth re-trying.  I bought prize bonds online about 6 weeks ago using my N26 virtual card - no problem at all.  Perhaps recheck your N26 app .... specifically your daily card limit setting.  I think €2500 is the default but you can increase to €5000.   Also I believe there is a hard limit of €20k per calendar month on N26 cards.


Thanks for that Dave, will look further into it


----------



## nicelives (23 Jul 2021)

EmmDee said:


> No it hasn't. It doesn't have an Irish license. It has "notified" the CBI that it offers services in Ireland under EU cross border provisions
> 
> Central Bank's only involvement would be related to marketing rules in Ireland


Oh right apols for that, thought when the Central Bank were regulating it for conduct of business rules it was recognised as a bank. I know N26 is a German bank hence the DE iban but I genuinely thought the CBI recognised it as a bank too. I know Revolut isn’t seen as a bank in Ireland but I understood N26 was.


----------



## roker (26 Jul 2021)

MrEarl said:


> More paperwork = need to have more human intervention = more overtime for staff etc
> 
> It's actually incredible / disgraceful how many state / semi state entities and related services, still insist on hard copy documentation.


They won't get hackers so should save millions on expensive cyber security experts.
I would feel safer having my savings with them


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2021)

MontgomeryClift said:


> Actually, I think they might be listening!  I recently discovered that they have a new registration page.  The forum rules won't allow me post links but if you visit the State Savings website you will find it fairly easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for that.
I was not aware of it before now.


----------



## horusd (3 Aug 2021)

Just had a look. It seems you need to be registered to buy online, if not you need to fill in and submit an application. You can then buy products online.  Couldn't be bothered.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Aug 2021)

horusd said:


> Just had a look. It seems you need to be registered to buy online, if not you need to fill in and submit an application. You can then buy products online.  Couldn't be bothered.


I remember having to apply for an SSCN (State Savings Customer Number) a few years back before I could buy prize bonds online. This was before this (new?) online account thing so maybe it's different now?


----------



## stanman (5 Aug 2021)

ClubMan said:


> I remember having to apply for an SSCN (State Savings Customer Number) a few years back before I could buy prize bonds online. This was before this (new?) online account thing so maybe it's different now?



Also worth noting that the account holder must be over 18 to register online, even with a SSCN.

I tried to register my kids' accounts this morning and was unable to. Customer service agent was unable to explain why this is the case unfortunately when we spoke.


----------



## ClubMan (5 Aug 2021)

stanman said:


> I tried to register my kids' accounts this morning and was unable to. Customer service agent was unable to explain why this is the case unfortunately when we spoke.


Could be a GDPR restriction?
Although I thought that the relevant age limit in that context was 16?









						making sense of big data and the GDPR in Ireland
					

In this article, we take a look at big data, the GDPR and ask if parents should be concerned about what their children share.




					www.webwise.ie
				






> *The introduction of the GDPR and the adopting of 16 as the Digital Age of Consent in Ireland came into effect on May 25th.*



For what it's worth it does state it clearly here but doesn't explain why.






						Ireland State Savings - Register for State Savings Online | State Savings
					

State Savings Online is the easy way to manage your savings. Find out about the benefits of registering for State Savings Online. Begin Registration.




					www.statesavings.ie
				






> To register for State Savings Online, you will need to:
> ...
> 
> Be at least 18 years old


Maybe there's some additional rule that restricts access to financial products to those aged 18+? E.g. Central Bank rules?


----------



## ClubMan (19 Aug 2021)

When they say "allow up to 10 working days to receive your registration PIN in the post" they're not joking! 
I was nearly giving up.
But managed to log in although several Prize Bonds that I hold are not listed and I had to write to them to add them.

BTW - funny how pre € era bonds are worth €6.35 each while others are worth €6.25 each...


----------



## deco87 (30 Aug 2021)

HyperionDayz said:


> I have to say I’ve found the customer service from State Savings to be absolutely shocking. Over a 5 year period, we tried to change our postal address 3 times with them, but they literally couldn’t execute the request. The concept appears to be great as long as you never ask for your money back. When we looked at the interest earned over an 8 year period of child allowance it equated to less than 1%. We pulled our money out and put it to work elsewhere.


Where did you put it ??


----------



## Freelance (13 Dec 2021)

State Savings Online have now added an online Cash-In and/or Reinvest option. From the state savings website:



> If you are a State Savings Online customer you can now cash in your sole holdings and request that repayment is transferred to your personal bank account. You can also request us to reinvest your matured sole holdings into other State Savings products.



Full details here

Note that this applies to Savings Certs and Bonds, National Solidarity Bonds and Prize bonds. But not deposit accounts.


----------



## jpd (13 Dec 2021)




----------



## twofor1 (13 Dec 2021)

The new online Cash in / Reinvest facility is great for those that have savings certs / bonds etc in their sole name.

But  I would guess that many like myself and Mrs t have them in joint names, so this facility doesn't look like it will be of any use to us.


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Dec 2021)

twofor1 said:


> The new online Cash in / Reinvest facility is great for those that have savings certs / bonds etc in their sole name.
> 
> But  I would guess that many like myself and Mrs t have them in joint names, so this facility doesn't look like it will be of any use to us.



@twofor1 

Just tried the reinvest option and under the 'Application Type' it does appear to give the joint purchase option?


----------



## theresa1 (17 Dec 2021)

I have some older 10 year National Solidarity Bonds which still pays interest every year. I get a few small cheques each year. It's not very clear and I think the answer is No but if you add your IBAN details any chance they would stop sending out these cheques and just transfer money to your bank account?


----------



## Shirazman (17 Dec 2021)

theresa1 said:


> I have some older 10 year National Solidarity Bonds which still pays interest every year. I get a few small cheques each year. It's not very clear and I think the answer is No but if you add your IBAN details any chance they would stop sending out these cheques and just transfer money to your bank account?



I can't confirm that this will work, but I have been getting my annual interest from National Solidarity Bonds paid directly to my bank account for the past number of years, so they can do it!


----------



## twofor1 (17 Dec 2021)

Sue Ellen said:


> @twofor1
> 
> Just tried the reinvest option and under the 'Application Type' it does appear to give the joint purchase option?


Thanks Sue Ellen,

Did you succeed in cashing in / reinvesting joint savings certs / bonds online ?

Tks.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Dec 2021)

twofor1 said:


> Thanks Sue Ellen,
> 
> Did you succeed in cashing in / reinvesting joint savings certs / bonds online ?
> 
> Tks.



@twofor1

I wasn't actually going to do anything but was just interested to see if the option was definitely available for joint purchasers/owners because it did seem like madness if it wasn't.


----------



## twofor1 (18 Dec 2021)

From the FAQs, it appears the only thing a joint holder can do online is download the form, fill it in and post it back.

https://www.statesavings.ie/help-su...o-i-request-a-repayment-for-a-joint-holding-i


----------



## Sue Ellen (18 Dec 2021)

twofor1 said:


> From the FAQs, it appears the only thing a joint holder can do online is download the form, fill it in and post it back.
> 
> https://www.statesavings.ie/help-su...o-i-request-a-repayment-for-a-joint-holding-i



@twofor1 

Not much use so.  They are a bit in the dark ages though with all their forms etc.  Wonder is it the same as you progress on in the process online for purchasing in joint names also?


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (30 Dec 2021)

This might be a very silly question but how does one actually invest?

I'm talking about 50k at least.


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Dec 2021)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> This might be a very silly question but how does one actually invest?
> 
> I'm talking about 50k at least.



See here.


----------



## nephster (18 Jan 2022)

Hi folks, have jumped through the hoops to purchase a small amount of Prize Bonds, in order to set up the State Savings Online facility and hence purchase more at leisure. Now I have my account set up, but before I buy more... can anyone who has held Prize Bonds for a while (mine are too new to see any cash out options) confirm these can be cashed out to your bank account via an online instruction and electronic transfer? The FAQs are not updated to reflect the new facility, perhaps.


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jan 2022)

I think you still have to follow this process:





						Ireland State Savings - Help & Support | State Savings
					

Browse and search our help articles, download an application for or a brochure




					www.statesavings.ie
				



Edit: sorry, ignore that. Just logged into my account and there is an option to cash out to my registered bank account. I've never actually don't it yet though.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (29 Jun 2022)

Rather than start a new discussion I'll piggyback here.

We are banking with one bank ptsb. Last week after a mistake by my good wife her card was comprised and multiple attempts of taking money were stopped by Ptsbs fraud officers,  my wife was on business in Austria at the time. 

It was said to her that there "was too much money on the accounts " and they are correct. 

We had that money to buy our last house and be mortgage free. 

However those plans have been delayed for another 2/3 years but we need to move money. 

State Savings are our choice and we squirreling away €200k plus. 

I have all the forms filled out , and dug out the cheque book , obviously they need proof of address etc including her PPSN and a letter from Revenue would suffice. 

However shes known by Revenue as ***** O Mahoney,  and this is the only organisation that has her " married name ". We are married and are jointly assessed and return Form 11every year.

Drivers License,  Passport,  Payslip,   Health insurance etc. all in her " maiden name " 

My question is can she proceed with the State Savings application or would it be easier to change ROS? 

Apologies for length of post.


----------



## Groucho (29 Jun 2022)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> Rather than start a new discussion I'll piggyback here.
> 
> We are banking with one bank ptsb. Last week after a mistake by my good wife her card was comprised and multiple attempts of taking money were stopped by Ptsbs fraud officers,  my wife was on business in Austria at the time.
> 
> ...



Why not email your query to *service@statesavings.ie* and they'll come back to you surprisingly quickly!


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (29 Jun 2022)

Groucho said:


> Why not email your query to *service@statesavings.ie* and they'll come back to you surprisingly quickly!


I try that didn't think we could as we don't have an account yet.


----------



## Groucho (29 Jun 2022)

Paul O Mahoney said:


> I try that didn't think we could as we don't have an account yet.



Bear in mind that, as they're applying an EU regulation they haven't any flexibility in interpreting it, but I'm sure that they must have encountered this issue previously.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (29 Jun 2022)

Groucho said:


> Bear in mind that, as they're applying an EU regulation they haven't any flexibility in interpreting it, but I'm sure that they must have encountered this issue previously.


Emailed them response was instant and they'll accept her Payslip as PPSN , so no messing around with Revenue. 

Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## fernrock (12 Sep 2022)

I applied about 3 weeks ago to access  my state savings on line.
Filled in everything needed , registered , but , still waiting for a letter containing a pin to access account.


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Sep 2022)

fernrock said:


> I applied about 3 weeks ago to access  my state savings on line.
> Filled in everything needed , registered , but , still waiting for a letter containing a pin to access account.



Seems a long time to be waiting, why not give them a call or send an e-mail service@statesavings.ie


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2022)

Sue Ellen said:


> Seems a long time to be waiting, why not give them a call or send an e-mail service@statesavings.ie


I agree. I registered a while ago and it didn't take that long.


----------



## noproblem (12 Sep 2022)

fernrock said:


> I applied about 3 weeks ago to access  my state savings on line.
> Filled in everything needed , registered , but , still waiting for a letter containing a pin to access account.


As far as I know they send you out a statement every year about a month before the savings anniversary, with full details of what you have invested, date it matures and what it's worth each year.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2022)

noproblem said:


> As far as I know they send you out a statement every year about a month before the savings anniversary, with full details of what you have invested, date it matures and what it's worth each year.


I've never received such a statement.
I thought that part of the reason for the online account was to cut down on paperwork/postage?

Edit: oh, maybe it's relevant that I only have prize bonds these days and not any of their savings/investments products?


----------



## TinyChamp (16 Sep 2022)

MrEarl said:


> More paperwork = need to have more human intervention = more overtime for staff etc
> 
> It's actually incredible / disgraceful how many state / semi state entities and related services, still insist on hard copy documentation.


And to be fair they have a great track record when it comes to switching over to digitized systems


----------



## Groucho (16 Sep 2022)

noproblem said:


> As far as I know they send you out a statement every year about a month before the savings anniversary, with full details of what you have invested, date it matures and what it's worth each year.



That's correct.    Annoyingly, (I am a registered online customer) as well as sending me an email informing me that my statement is available online, they then send me out a hard copy a few weeks later.     Very inefficient and somewhat pointless.


----------



## mct1 (16 Sep 2022)

Even more pointless - they send myself and husband two identical paper statements for our joint savings account. One goes straight in the bin.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Sep 2022)

mct1 said:


> Even more pointless - they send myself and husband two identical paper statements for our joint savings account. One goes straight in the bin.


Some joint holders may fall out and/or live at different addresses so it's a good thing that they write to both.


----------



## noproblem (24 Sep 2022)

mct1 said:


> Even more pointless - they send myself and husband two identical paper statements for our joint savings account. One goes straight in the bin.


Impossible to please some people


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Sep 2022)

mct1 said:


> Even more pointless - they send myself and husband two identical paper statements for our joint savings account. One goes straight in the bin.



They do that to cover all options.  Where we have joint certificates some are with my name first and husband second holder and vice versa.  The statements cover this aspect.

Childcare Plus account to lodge childrens' allowance used to require just the mother's holding name and they are listed separately which is another reason for two statements.

Hopefully the one going in the bin is shredded first as lots of info in it


----------



## igotadose (19 Oct 2022)

Piggybacking... If they have an online system, it's laughably bad.
1. Every page asks you to accept cookies - *every* page. 
2. Their back-office support is dreadful. Herself (after two months of waiting for confirmatory forms to be sent out by State Savings, like 2 attempts at signature confirmation, even though we intend to do everything online...) has an account. I am to be a joint owner. I received the signature verification form and sent it back 3 weeks ago. Still no response.
3. Make a purchase online; wait a week for e-mail confirmation and for the funds to show up in the account. A week. Laughable. Physical copies of the bonds, well, kind of hard to predict when they show up, seems like 10 days after the purchase, maybe 10 days after the funds show in the account. Even so, wtf...

I could go on; State Savings seems like the perfect example of 'really screwing things up requires a computer.' The only decent timely service we've gotten has been at the Post Office, who did warn us State Savings is very slow. Little did we know.

Our bonds are not mature yet. If we want to access them early, perhaps an early redemption, I can just imagine how long that will take. 

State Savings isn't for the faint-hearted if you're used to functional online banking. BoI is better than they are, and I never thought I'd say that in the context of anything banking related. Seems like State Savings is one of those organizations who really like to do things on paper and were forced online. Plus, the web pages themselves give almost no information about how long things take. To say they're poorly written would just be cruel.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2022)

igotadose said:


> 1. Every page asks you to accept cookies - *every* page.


Not for me it doesn't once I've accepted cookies for the site.

I've only got some prize bonds that I add a small amount to regularly and the online system works fine for that for me.


----------



## igotadose (19 Oct 2022)

It's 100% reproducible, different browsers, different platforms. Anyone know if theres a way to, I dunno, log a complaint about it online?


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Oct 2022)

ClubMan said:


> Not for me it doesn't once I've accepted cookies for the site.
> 
> I've only got some prize bonds that I add a small amount to regularly and the online system works fine for that for me.


Same here regarding the cookies, it doesn't ask once I've accepted them. It suggests the issue is on the side of the poster, not the website.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2022)

igotadose said:


> It's 100% reproducible, different browsers, different platforms. Anyone know if theres a way to, I dunno, log a complaint about it online?


Maybe you simply didn't accept cookies so it has to keep nagging you? Blame GDPR and not State Savings for that.

Anyway, if you want to contact them/complain...





						Ireland State Savings - Contact Us | State Savings
					

Contact State Savings with any questions you may have.




					www.statesavings.ie


----------



## igotadose (22 Oct 2022)

I followed that link and logged my issue. I got a nice message about someone being in touch with me as soon as possible. The next day I got this in my e-mail:





Basically, the same message as the auto-response. Nothing since. What a bunch of amateurs. And, now 3 weeks since I snail-mailed (using their reply envelope) my signature verficiation form. Maybe next week. I predict they'll find some reason to reject it and it'll be another month for the 2d attempt, that was my spouse's experience.

State savings online is not for the faint-hearted.


----------



## Monbretia (22 Oct 2022)

Maybe, but once you are in, you're in!  It was long and laborious to set up but I can sign in now in seconds, email/password and wait for the code on phone which is nearly instant.   I bought some prize bonds recently, got email same day, don't know when the actual bonds will show up as they are gifts but it did say 10 days or similar.

Won 50 euro yday


----------



## igotadose (22 Oct 2022)

Based on our experience, expect about 2 weeks per transaction. I mean, you're doing this all online, why shouldn't it take that long?
By comparison, doing everything by hand at the Post Office took slightly less time.


----------



## igotadose (24 Oct 2022)

I eventually heard back from State Savings who asked me what my trouble was; they'd lost the original trouble report, no surprised there I guess. When I described it to them, eventually I heard back 'there's nothing we can do, that's the way it works.' I've since pushed back on that, basically saying, 'you've got to be kidding.'


----------



## nephster (24 Oct 2022)

igotadose said:


> I eventually heard back from State Savings who asked me what my trouble was; they'd lost the original trouble report, no surprised there I guess. When I described it to them, eventually I heard back 'there's nothing we can do, that's the way it works.' I've since pushed back on that, basically saying, 'you've got to be kidding.'


Is your issue the cookies advice appearing on every page? In that "Privacy Preference Centre" have you actually clicked the "confirm my choices" button at the very bottom? As previous posters have suggested, until you make a decision - and that has to at least include the "strictly necessary" ones - you won't get any farther. Until you do make a decision, it will keep asking you to make one!


----------



## igotadose (25 Oct 2022)

nephster said:


> Is your issue the cookies advice appearing on every page? In that "Privacy Preference Centre" have you actually clicked the "confirm my choices" button at the very bottom? As previous posters have suggested, until you make a decision - and that has to at least include the "strictly necessary" ones - you won't get any farther. Until you do make a decision, it will keep asking you to make one!


I agree to all cookies every time; it's the same 'confirm choices' dialogue one sees on numerous web sites - just once though.


----------



## Toastin (28 Oct 2022)

igotadose said:


> It's 100% reproducible, different browsers, different platforms. Anyone know if theres a way to, I dunno, log a complaint about it online?


If it's any consolation, I have the exact same problem, every time the page changes or refreshes I get the side panel coming out asking me to confirm my settings. I can change settings, reject, save, etc. makes no difference , keeps popping out constantly. All browsers. Very annoying if you are trying to get anything done on the site.
EDIT: correction, just tested again there, problem does not persist using Edge browser. Problem is there with Firefox, could be something to do with adblocker? Maybe try in Edge.


----------

